# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Υγρασια-Νερο σε Sony Xperia Neo V

## dant3

Προχθες εκανα μια εκδρομουλα με τη μηχανη και ειχα το κινητο στη τσεπη του μπουφαν που δεν ειναι αδιαβροχη.εφαγα γερη βροχη και περασε στη τσεπη νερο και κατ επεκταση στο κινητο.πηρε υγρασια μεσα η οθονη και εκλεισε και το κινητο.μολις εφτασα σπιτι το εβαλα σε ρυζι για 2 μερες για να απορροφησει την υγρασια,οπως και εγινε αφου και η οθονη ηταν καθαρη τελειως.το συναρμολογησα αλλα δυστυχως δεν ανοιγει.το εβαλα και στο φορτιστη και τιποτα.
σκεφτομαι να το στειλω στο σερβις μπας και μου το φτιαξουν στην εγγυηση(ειναι καποιοι τυχεροι που λενε οτι τους το φτιαξαν και ας ειχε χαλασει απο υγρασια)
αν δεν μου το καλυψουν τοτε θα το ανοιξω να πειραματιστω αφου ετσι και αλλιως τα φτυσε.
καμια ιδεα του τι να προσεξω η τι να τσεκαρω?τι τα παιζει συνηθως σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις?
το νερο που πηρε ειναι βροχης αρα δεν εχει αλατα κτλ.

----------


## leosedf

> το νερο που πηρε ειναι βροχης αρα δεν εχει αλατα κτλ.


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια αλλά δημιούργησε δικά του λόγω ηλεκτρόλυσης.

----------


## dant3

Αρα τι κανω,περα απο το να το παω στο σερβις και να ελπιζω?

----------


## johnnyb

πηγαινε το  μηπως το περασουν στην  εγγυηση 
Αν δεν :

1η εναλλακτικη

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52594

2η εναλλακτικη

----------


## dant3

Εχει κοκκινησει και μενα ο δεικτης για την υγρασια.
τελος παντων θα το παω και μετα αν ειναι θα επιχειρησω ανοιγμα για καθαρισμα.

----------


## dant3

Ειπα μιας και κατα 99% θα μου το βγαλουν εκτος να το ανοιξω να το καθαρισω να δω αν θα γινει τιποτα και αν δεν να το παω μετα για εγγυηση μιας και απο οτι βλεπω δεν εχει και κατι που αν το βγαλω να καταλαβουν οτι ανοιχτηκε.
βεβαια εκανα βλακεια.οπως το εβγαλα κοπηκε του touch αυτο που συνδεεται στη πλακετα.βεβαια κοπηκε υπερβολικα ευκολα και μου φανηκε σαν να ειχε ξεραθει και ετσι οπως κοπηκε.
http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...oducts_id=7086
αυτουνου εδω μου κοπηκε η ακρη κατω.φανταζομαι θελω ολο καινουργιο η παιζει με ψαξιμο να βρω μονο τη καλωδιοταινια?
αν τελικα δηλαδη γινει τιποτα και δουλεψει.
εχω φτασει μεχρι τη πλακετα και εχει λιγα αλατα.θα το καθαρισω και θα δω...
παλευω να βγαλω το μεταλλικο πλακακι τωρα πανω στη πλακετα,τις θωρακισεις

----------


## dant3

Αυτα πως τα καθαριζω?
υποψη οτι δεν εχω ειδικα σπρευ κτλ,μονο κανα σπρευ επαφων παιζει να εχω.και wd 40.και οτι αλλο οικιακο υγρο υπαρχει...
Φωτογραφία464.jpgΦωτογραφία466.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Πωπω απο βροχη μαζεψε ολα αυτα ? Μονο απο θαλασσα εχω δει τοσα αλατα. 
Αυτα θα εχουν περασει και κατω απο τα τσιπακια , δυσκολα τα πραγματα. 
Το  touch παει ολο μαζι

Δες κατι σε αντοχης οταν ξαναψαχτεις για  smartphone 

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/289635/Motorola-Defy.html

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_tel.phtml?id=TEL.007820

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_tel.phtml?id=TEL.000691

----------


## leosedf

Άστο το ξεχνάς, πάντο σε κανένα service όχι επίσημο.

----------


## dant3

Το καθαρισα και τζιφος.
Δεν εχει νοημα να το παω πλεον για σερβις θα μου το βγαλουν σιγουρα εκτος καθως εχει 2 που δειχνουν την υγρασια και ειναι και τα 2 κοκκινα.
θα το δωσω ανταλλακτικα και θα παρω αλλο καθως φανταζομαι επισκευη αυτουνου θα παει ανετα σε ποσο του να το παρω μεταχειρισμενο...

----------

